# Candid of my wife



## TWright33 (Mar 7, 2014)

My wife and one of her friends wanted to go out and take some pictures a couple months ago.

The other day was her birthday so I went through my pictures to find a good one of her to post on my FB.

For some reason I never realized how good (I think) this picture came out.

I'm a sucker for candids, I would rather walk around all day trying to capture the perfect candid than get the perfect "pose"

Anyways, here it is.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2014)

It is indeed a nice candid shot; i would have preferred a few less hairs across her face, but I like the golden light and highlights on her hair.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't know. I like the wisps of hair across the face. Makes for a candid, fun photo. To my untrained eye anyway.


----------



## timor (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice, sweet shot, but not very much candid. She is looking right into lens. More like surprise shot.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 7, 2014)

I would argue if this is a candid shot but I do get you when mentioned posing and I like everything about this photo.
I like her also


----------



## TWright33 (Mar 7, 2014)

Alright..... I worded this wrong 

Maybe I can be forgiven since this one is for sure candid


----------



## timor (Mar 7, 2014)

I think you should place your post in Peoples Photography sub forum. You would get more of c&c and that from members, who specialize in portraits.


----------



## Joxby (Mar 7, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> I never realized how good (I think) this *picture came out.
> *



Love that, how this picture *came out*

Its an odd thing to say in today's digital photo World.

I remember when I was younger, my Mum waiting for holiday snaps to come back from the developers, then me asking about a particular picture only to be told...it didn't come out...lol

Its just so beautifully final, there were no questions, no blubbing, no recriminations, no "can't you do something with it", it just didn't come out!, which was a perfectly acceptable thing to occur, life carried on without it, the Earth just kept on spinning, and nobody gave it a second thought.
How things have changed..

Sweet picture btw....


----------



## TWright33 (Mar 7, 2014)

timor said:


> I think you should place your post in Peoples Photography sub forum. You would get more of c&c and that from members, who specialize in portraits.



Is there any way for me to actually move it myself? Or does a mod need to?


----------

